# . ARQUITECTURA EXPUESTA



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

gracias por las foos de ASYMPTOTE :banana: Hace tiempo habia visto ese proyecto =P pero no me acordaba como se llamaba XD esta relindo


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Hey ayer fui a ver la expo :banana: y esta buens  hay muchai nfo de los arquitectos ademas de planos de varios proyectos del estudio de Zaha Haid :banana:


----------



## x-boy (Feb 17, 2007)

el proyecto de ASYMPTOTE es el Penang Global City Center en Malasia, el mismo pais donde estan las petronas!!! si la expo esta muy buena hay planos interesantisimos!!! mucho ojo con los detalles!


----------

